# Unsafe trampoline in shared yard--wwyd



## K-Mom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

We rent a duplex with a fenced in yard. The family that rents the other apt recently put a big trampoline in the yard. This thing just looks like a death trap to me. It was made maybe 20 years ago by a friend of their family. There are a few springs missing, no cover for the springs, no surrounding net like the modern tramps, the fabric is worn and has that extra bounce that you see in old trampolines.

They do have some safety rules but I wish the tramp weren't there. So far, I supervise my kids jumping sometimes. My 5 yr old ds craves playtime with other kids and has been thrilled to be "popular" by living at the house with the tramp. I have watched neighbor kids a few times when mine were out but now a few of them have started knocking on our door solely for the purpose of trying to get someone (me) to supervise them on the tramp. Of course, they say that they want to play with ds but what they really want is to jump. My dh is worried about the liability and thinks maybe nobody should jump except when the owners are there to supervise. I'm just concerned that sooner or later, there will be a broken bone.

Before I talk to them about it, I wanted to sort out my thoughts a little. Any input would be appreciated. WWYD?


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

If you aren't comfortable watching other kids on the trampoline (and I wouldn't be), you can set that rule. If anyone comes over to play with your son, set the rule of either inside play, or outside play but no trampoline. Unpopular maybe, but sometimes a parent's job is to make the unpopular, safe decision.

You can talk with the neighbors about it if you want, but IMO that would only be necessary if you don't want your child on it at all. If that is the case, I am not sure there is much they are obligated to do, no matter what you say. Are there any laws governing trampoline safety? I dunno.

I had a trampoline like you describe when I was a kid. We used that thing, no springs, nets, nothing, for years and years ... sprinkler underneath, popcorn shoes, bouncing people ... until the fabric finally ripped and my brother fell through. Super fun, but not at all safe, looking back.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

The owner of the duplex would be liable if anyone got hurt, not the owners of the trampoline. I would talk to the landlord. Most likely they would insist that it be taken down. If they don't care and the trampoline stays I would NOT let my kids on it and I would refuse to watch other kids on it as well.


----------



## K-Mom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pirogi* 
I had a trampoline like you describe when I was a kid. We used that thing, no springs, nets, nothing, for years and years ... sprinkler underneath, popcorn shoes, bouncing people ... until the fabric finally ripped and my brother fell through. Super fun, but not at all safe, looking back.

Pirogi--did you have major injuries on this tramp? Just curious.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I had one like you are describing when I was a kid. I fell on the springs face first requiring an emergency room visit, emergency dentist visit, two root canals, two crowns and a lot of pain. I would not let my children jump on this type of trampoline and I definately would not allow neighborhood children to jump on it.

That said, we have one in our backyard with the pads and netting and I never worry about our kids on it. We have rules and as long as they follow the rules and have thier parent's permission, we allow our kids' friends to jump on it too.

At the very least, I would consider buying padding to cover up the bars and springs. There is a reason why trampolines are made differently now.

Stay safe!!!


----------



## K-Mom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauletoy* 
I had one like you are describing when I was a kid. I fell on the springs face first requiring an emergency room visit, emergency dentist visit, two root canals, two crowns and a lot of pain. I would not let my children jump on this type of trampoline and I definately would not allow neighborhood children to jump on it.

That said, we have one in our backyard with the pads and netting and I never worry about our kids on it. We have rules and as long as they follow the rules and have thier parent's permission, we allow our kids' friends to jump on it too.

At the very least, I would consider buying padding to cover up the bars and springs. There is a reason why trampolines are made differently now.

Stay safe!!!

Thanks, I'm leaning towards this option. Not allowing the kids to jump on this old tramp and telling the neighbors that I feel it is a safety threat and that I would feel much better if they would take it out of our yard. I think it might be possible to convince them to put it up at their grandma's house instead. And maybe also mentioning that I wouldn't have such a problem with the modern ones with extra safety features.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
The owner of the duplex would be liable if anyone got hurt, not the owners of the trampoline. .

Actually depending on the jurisdiction they BOTH can be liable as well as yourself if you are out there supervising or allowing children to get on it. I would immediately stop be the 'supervisor" it sucks but it is putting you in a position of liability if something were to happen. And by the sounds of this trampoline its more a possibility. If the neighborhood children want to play on it they need to ask the owners of the trampoline and be supervised by them. Who know they may get tired of supervising all the neighborhood children all the time and move it. Also does the landlord know of the trampoline and its condition/makeup? or do they just know a trampoline (no specifics) are there? Lots of liabiltiy insurance companies no longer trampolines for renters or landlords so they really need to check to see if this item is specifically covered. I would also address my concerns with the landlord about this item as it is a shared yard and your child should be able to play in their share of the yard.

We had a trampoline and it was difficult to find coverage in our insurance for it, special rider attached. Also we did not allow neighborhood children to play on it unless they had their parent right there with them to supervise, I never budged on this one. We also put up a sign on it that said "play at your own risk" I know it seems out there but seriously if something were to happen I wanted to have some semblence of at least cautioning others about the trampoline.


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K-Mom3* 
Pirogi--did you have major injuries on this tramp? Just curious.

I landed very nearly on my head after back flip when I was in 8th (?) grade. Scared me so badly that I got off immediately and never got on again. It wasn't really the trampoline's fault though - I was doing something very stupid, where I waited until the very last minute to complete the flip. And it was dark outside. I miscalculated. Strangely, it was a portent of things to come. When I was in high school, I landed on my head at a gymnastics meet and broke my neck.


----------



## Eeyore35 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
The owner of the duplex would be liable if anyone got hurt, not the owners of the trampoline. I would talk to the landlord. Most likely they would insist that it be taken down. If they don't care and the trampoline stays I would NOT let my kids on it and I would refuse to watch other kids on it as well.


this. Absolutely tell the landlord about.


----------



## Whistler (Jan 30, 2009)

If you can afford it, buy a safe newer on with the net surround? Then you'll be the popular place to play and kids will be safe.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

When I was a little girl, about 5, I was playing on a trampoline like the one you described and I got bounced off and landed on my head and neck. There were no parents around at that moment and I don't recall if I ever told my parents what happened because the girl that bounced me off threatened me and said never to tell. I could have died and it's miraculous I didn't.

When I was 14 or 15, my best friend fell through a trampoline on her birthday and hit her head on a bar and was unconscious for a few minutes. She still has splitting headaches from that injury.

Needless to say, I'm not a fan of trampolines.


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

They're not safe even with a net. I rented a bounce house about a month ago and my 2.5 y.o. DD broke her tibia bouncing in it. The ER and ortho docs said they see SO MANY buckle fractures in kids from trampolines and bounce houses.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livviesmom0207* 
They're not safe even with a net. I rented a bounce house about a month ago and my 2.5 y.o. DD broke her tibia bouncing in it. The ER and ortho docs said they see SO MANY buckle fractures in kids from trampolines and bounce houses.

ah crap- I was thinking about renting a bouncer for DD's 2nd Birthday party. Hmmm... I wonder if it's safer with limiting what ages (like toddlers with toddlers and older kids with their own age range).


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonimk19* 
ah crap- I was thinking about renting a bouncer for DD's 2nd Birthday party. Hmmm... I wonder if it's safer with limiting what ages (like toddlers with toddlers and older kids with their own age range).

While that works in theory, DD was the only kid in there when it happened.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I have many tramp injuries too, including;

Back pain, so bad I couldn't walk for days, just from jumping (age 7ish)
Bite tongue, healed quick but it was awful (age 7ish)
Peed my pants from the bouncing, someone 'double bounced me' (age 7ish)
Head hit, on the ground from bouncing off (age, 12ish)
Landed on my vulva/inner thigh (age 12ish)
Smashed my leg into the outside bar, needed taping (age, 12ish)
Toe trapped in springs, lost the nail, no biggy (age 12ish)

Not a fan, obviously.
Mind you, 90% of these were unsupervised accidents. There were dangerous/dumb behaviours, but I was only a child, I didn't know any safety rules.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

My dh is worried about the liability and thinks maybe nobody should jump except when the owners are there to supervise.
I agree completely. If someone got hurt, the owners would be financially responsible for it.


----------



## K-Mom3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just wanted to follow up--

I talked with the landlord. She isn't concerned about the trampoline but is respectful of my concerns. If I ask her to make it go away, she'll make it happen. However, I am friends with the owners of the tramp so I'd rather handle things with them, if possible.

I talked with the mom (who owns the tramp) and she had the tramp as a kid and nobody got hurt so she thinks it is safe. She does have rules--max of 3 kids and doesn't let kids of mixed size jump. I still think it might be a possibility to get them to move the tramp to grandma's house.

In the meantime, I don't supervise anyone else's kids anymore. I'm not going to be the mean parent yet and force them to get rid of it. I think for the moment I'd rather keep on good terms with our neighbors. I really think if we made them get rid of it we might lose some friends. Of course, I reserve the right to change my mind about this...

Thanks for everyone's replies! I


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

Maximum of three kids on the trampoline at once?? If so, yikes! Growing up, one of my best friends had a tramp and it was like an endless string of injuries over there! I lost two teeth (separate instances) because two of us crashed head to head. Both of the girls who owned it had broken arms. And I remember two times of falling off & landing on my head so hard I understood what "seeing stars" meant! This was all while their parent's were "watching".... So just supervise your own kids _very_ carefully if they continue to jump.


----------

